# ADVICE ON LUTEAL PHASE DEFECT PLEASE!!



## gilmot (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi

Can offer any of you offer me some advice on luteal phase defect. My ovulation occurS about day 18/19 but my period comes 9 days later which means luteal phase too short.

Do any of you also get this and can you offer any advice on sorting it out

Thanx

Lisa x


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi 

if you are sure about your ovulation day, then I agree 9 days bit short (minimum is 10 days)
You could try taking agnus castus. 

The tincture (bit stronger than tablets) lengthened my cycle by about 2 days which is all that you would need.
Ovulating at CD18 is relatively late. Are you sure this happens most cycles.
Also you could try having a mponitored cycle. I had one done at a TCM clinic. just means scanning before and after 'o'.

Good uck
Louise x


----------

